# How long does HAAD take for a job at Cleveland Clinic Abu Dhabi?



## Northerncharm

Hi Everyone

Wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for HAAD registration to process? As have been offered a job at CCAD for a nurse position in ICU. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Liotru

Hi,

I'm in a very similar position and been advised that it takes approx 4-5 months.
May I ask which offer CCAD made to you?
It seems a great hospital and place to work!

Best of luck!


----------



## Northerncharm

Hi 
Thank you. My data flow was completed on the 24th December 2015 
I've been offered a RN 12, with the usual package of accommodation, travel allowance, phone allowance, 1 flight home etc ...

How about you?


----------



## Liotru

Northerncharm said:


> Hi
> Thank you. My data flow was completed on the 24th December 2015
> I've been offered a RN 12, with the usual package of accommodation, travel allowance, phone allowance, 1 flight home etc ...
> 
> How about you?


Same thing....


----------



## mangosteenRN

You guys are way ahead of me. 
First interview was with hiring manager for critical care.
Then someone from Talent Acquisition 
I will have my 3rd and hopefully last panel interview this week.


----------



## Northerncharm

It feels like a very long process. 
What position have you applied for with CCAD? As I only had one interview with Cleveland Clinic.
Good Luck with the 3rd interview.


----------



## mangosteenRN

I'm being recruited for a frontline nurse leadership role. 
How was the interview process ?


----------



## Northerncharm

Wow exciting. 
I was hoping to apply for a nurse manager position but Cleveland clinic had already filled the current vacancies prior to me applying. Hopefully when I get over there I can apply for it after a few months fingers crossed. 
My interview went well, a nurse manager and another senior manger interviewed me. Asked a lot of questions on clinical scnerios and people management as well as the questions relating to why I wanted to work for Cleveland and live in Abu Dhabi. It only consisted of 1 interview.


----------



## mangosteenRN

Thanks for your response. Will update forum after interview. 
I was told to just be very patient because things can take forever.


----------



## Northerncharm

My HAAD Registration is now through, very happy! Only took 7 weeks 
Hopefully not long now till I'm in Abu Dhabi


----------



## mangosteenRN

Northerncharm said:


> My HAAD Registration is now through, very happy! Only took 7 weeks
> Hopefully not long now till I'm in Abu Dhabi


Awesome. Congratulations and good luck. 
Finished my panel interview yesterday. 
Now the long wait begins. I was told it can take 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Northerncharm

mangosteenRN said:


> Awesome. Congratulations and good luck.
> Finished my panel interview yesterday.
> Now the long wait begins. I was told it can take 3-4 weeks.


Thank you. 
Great, the process took a few weeks for the employment contract to be issued and then all the paper work they want you to submit. Hopefully it won't take you too long to submit all the required documents and paperwork. The process is very slow in the gulf.


----------



## thaltrego

What does RN 12 mean..??


----------



## Northerncharm

RN 12 I think refers to the pay grading scale they use at Cleveland Clinic. I'm not that sure to be honest


----------



## thaltrego

Sorry for me asking but i have a interview lined up and I am really curious as to what kind of pay scale we looking at for a RN with 8 years experience.


----------



## Northerncharm

thaltrego said:


> Sorry for me asking but i have a interview lined up and I am really curious as to what kind of pay scale we looking at for a RN with 8 years experience.


They look at your experience in chosen speciality, how many years experience, level of education and current position in present employment.


----------



## Nibble86

Liotru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a very similar position and been advised that it takes approx 4-5 months.
> May I ask which offer CCAD made to you?
> It seems a great hospital and place to work!
> 
> Best of luck!


Hi all

My wife is currently having problems with her HAAD/Dataflow report, she had an offer from Cleveland Clinic, but her dataflow report came back negative, but no one at any orginisation is willing to tell us where the "fault" is. There is absolutely no reason for a negative outcome. Due to this Cleveland have withdrawn their offer. We are in a pickle now. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated? Any contacts at HAAD? We are just being sent from one place to next with no one able to give us any concrete answers


----------



## space fairy

Contact dataflow support. Ring or email them. There is a Dubai office, but main one is in India. Then find out the exact details of the data flow report, get a copy emailed to your wife. Ask them also the reason for a negative report- can be something simple eg. like no response from previous employer. Then check the contact details they are using. Good luck!


----------



## Nibble86

space fairy said:


> Contact dataflow support. Ring or email them. There is a Dubai office, but main one is in India. Then find out the exact details of the data flow report, get a copy emailed to your wife. Ask them also the reason for a negative report- can be something simple eg. like no response from previous employer. Then check the contact details they are using. Good luck!


Hey space fairy.

We have followed all the avenues, emails, just get generic replies to the emails and the when you phone you don't get through to anyone. And when you do get through they either on lunch or can't help you. After 3 or 4 weeks of struggling we got the report, then they don't send the 2nd part (the part she needs). We have been struggling for about 3 weeks now just to get that part of the report. She has got 2 negative reports and we don't know why as she has many years of experience and we need to see the 2nd part of the report to know what the problem is so she can try solve it. In the meantime my wife has lost her job offer from CCAD. This has been the most frustrating thing ever and absolutely no one is willing to help and show a little human compassion.


----------



## BritDoc

It took me 4 months!


----------



## Marybee

Hi guys can any of ye tell me if ye have made it out there I am a nurse going for interview in January with HDU experience would love to hear if anyone else is working in this area and what it's like.


----------



## shabs1

Northerncharm said:


> My HAAD Registration is now through, very happy! Only took 7 weeks
> Hopefully not long now till I'm in Abu Dhabi


Dear Northern charm

just wanted to know how ur gettign on?
from start to finish (submitting documents to getting to Abu Dhabi),
how long did it take u to get to Abu Dhabi?4

regards


----------



## missT_rule

hi, I am hoping some one will reply.
I was confirmed a job with CCAD in June 2017. its not July 2018 and my data flow process is still processing its been over 2 months. I have waited over a year. 
I fell its never going to happen. 
I am a ward manager in the UK and have just taken a rn position in CCAD with a scope of managers position.


----------



## opalvj

Hello

I just want to know if how long does it take for CCAD to hire expats?

I hope someone can share their experience.Thank you


----------

